# Keeping key card with phone ok?



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

I would like to keep an extra key card hidden in my phone case for emergencies if my phone dies or gets broken.

Is it ok to do that? Will the key affect the phone or vica versa being next to each other? 

Also, will the key affect using the wireless charging pad or get damaged from being on the charging pad? 

Thanks!


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

i don't think it will affect your key or your phone. I used to keep my transit card inside my phone case, but chargepoint being in apple wallet caused grief as the reader and the phone went for that instead of the physical card.

I keep my key in my wallet. I don't drive without my wallet.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Honestly your phone case doesn't sound like the best answer, because if you lose or forget your phone, you are out of luck. And even worse if it is stolen.
The two devices use different technology, so there shouldn't be an issue.
But I'd agree with @lance.bailey , your phone may get upset having a NFC device next to it.


----------



## mrau (Nov 22, 2018)

Extra key cards are available from Tesla. They are reasonably priced and easy to self program. I think you can have as many as 8 cards assigned to one vehicle. Keep one in phone case, your wallet and even give one to a friend.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

mrau said:


> Extra key cards are available from Tesla. They are reasonably priced and easy to self program. I think you can have as many as 8 cards assigned to one vehicle. Keep one in phone case, your wallet and even give one to a friend.


I even have one duct taped to my suspension!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Absolutely. I always keep a keycard in my wallet at all times! I’ve had to use it occasionally


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

FRC said:


> I even have one duct taped to my suspension!


Cool. Next time I'm in Athens, I may "borrow" your car...


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Mr. Spacely said:


> Cool. Next time I'm in Athens, I may "borrow" your car...


feel free. But make sure to call me first so I can give you my PIN.


----------



## CactusOne (Oct 28, 2018)

Dont ask how I know this. But If your phone is lost or broken after a hike, and your wallet is hidden in the car with your key card, what do you do?

You have a couple options..

I asked another hiker to borrow his phone to call my wife so she could remotely open and start the car for me using the app...However, she was not available to answer.

So I asked the nice person to download the Tesla app on his phone, then I logged into my account, opened the door, and remotely started my car and retrieved my wallet and key card. Then we deleted the app from the nice person's phone...

Worked for me...

There are more extreme options some have taken with implants, you may consider..or even rings..




https://www.taptes.com/products/sma...2lbitEV7ddMUPsmSUsy6zCCqydd5bvQRoCSrwQAvD_BwE


----------



## MachV (Jan 15, 2019)

CactusOne said:


> Dont ask how I know this. But If your phone is lost or broken after a hike, and your wallet is hidden in the car with your key card, what do you do?
> 
> You have a couple options..
> 
> ...


this works as long as your car has cell coverage.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

So just to be sure.... hiding an extra key card inside my phone case with my phone, will not affect/hurt the phone, and I won't have any issues with the wireless charging pad like that?


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

I charge my phone through the local transit card stored between the case and the backside of the phone. no issues.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Power Surge said:


> So just to be sure.... hiding an extra key card inside my phone case with my phone, will not affect/hurt the phone, and I won't have any issues with the wireless charging pad like that?


If you put enough stuff between your phone and the charging pad, it will make it less efficient and could eventually prevent it from charging. But as long as we're talking about a single card and a thin phone case (not an Otterbox), it should be fine.

If you use your phone's NFC chip for anything (ex - payments), then I'd worry about interference there. That would be easy enough to try out.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

agreed @garsh - my apple wallet's copy of my chargepoint card gets picked up by transit readers.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Power Surge said:


> So just to be sure.... hiding an extra key card inside my phone case with my phone, will not affect/hurt the phone, and I won't have any issues with the wireless charging pad like that?


Try your specific wireless charger to see - otherwise I used to do the same thing with the card in the case until I got a different thinner transparent case. It was fine


----------

